# Burton Photon Ion Step Ons for my gross (wide) feet?



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

Your feet look pretty wide in the toes. That's the worst possible for for Step Ons, even if you get the wide boot version. Step Ons need to be really stiff in the toebox since it has two connecting points at the toes. I generally wouldn't recommend this unless you have a chance to test em.


----------



## TdiPowered (Jan 27, 2021)

vsw00t said:


> Your feet look pretty wide in the toes. That's the worst possible for for Step Ons, even if you get the wide boot version. Step Ons need to be really stiff in the toebox since it has two connecting points at the toes. I generally wouldn't recommend this unless you have a chance to test em.


Noooo! That's a bummer, why would you go and destroy my dreams with something as mundane as facts and reality and whatnot...

So basically I'm understanding that even trying the IONs would be a waste of my time and I might want to check the Photon Wide if I want a chance... is there any way to validate the width they would accommodate? There's a lockdown currently where I'm at and going in stores is forbidden so trying boots on means purchasing all the sizes I want to try and returning those I don't need...!

The boots I'm replacing are Salomon Dialogue (Size 10, Not wide, 2011 model year) which... I vaguely remember were pretty tight/painful in the beginning but ended up very comfy after I broke them in... I was hoping this meant I could get away with Step Ons...


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

If there is a way to demo the Photon Wide I highly recommend it. I am almost certain you will be in pain! If you're adventures you can buy the setup and shave off a lot of the liner to possibly make it work.


----------

